

On LulzSec, Censorship & CloudFlare - eastdakota
http://blog.cloudflare.com/58611873

======
adamdecaf
_There are tens of thousands of websites currently using CloudFlare's network.
Some of them contain information I find troubling. Such is the nature of a
free and open network and, as an organization that aims to make the whole
Internet faster and safer, such inherently will be our ongoing struggle. While
we will respect the laws of the jurisdictions in which we operate, we do not
believe it is our decision to determine what content may and may not be
published. That is a slippery slope down which we will not tread._

Thank you Sir, thank you.

